# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  فايس أمك (faceommek)

## Ahmad zo3bi

في خطوة طريفة للغاية تمكن ثلة من الشباب المغرمين بموقع الفايس بوك الشهير في تونس من انجاز موقع تفاعلي جديد بعنوان" فايس أمك"
www.faceommek.com
الموقع وفق ما تم ذكره من معطيات سيكون تونسيا مائة بالمائة وقد تم وضع عبارة طريفة تقول"فايس أمك الزوجة السعيدة لفايس بوك تونس" 
الموقع الجديد رغم حداثته بدأ يلقى في رواج وتفاعل كبير من الشباب التونسي بمختلف أعماره وانتماءاته ويحتوي على نفس الخيارات لنظيره الفايس بوك على غرار الدردشة والفيديو وتبادل الصور والأغاني والاخبار.نشير إلى أن الفايس بوك في تونس يلقى في رواج كبير لاسيما من شريحة الشباب الذين يعتبرونه متنفس للنقاش وتبادل وجهات النظر والحوارات والأفكار بكل حرية. 
نهى ترى أن فكرة "الفايس أمك" طريفة للغاية وجديرة بالاهتمام لاسيما وان الموقع كما تم الإشارة له تونسي مائة بالمائة ويهتم بمشاغل الشباب التونسي دون غيره. 
محمد علي يشاركها الرأي معبرا عن ذكاء أصحاب الموقع الذين استغلوا اسم الأب وتغييره بالأم مما يجعله يلقى رواجا كبيرا. 
نذير يشجع أصحاب هذه الأفكار الطريفة والفريدة من نوعها التي حسب قوله من شأنها ان تقرب الشباب التونسي بمختلف انتماءاته من بعضه البعض وبالتالي خلق شبكة من العلاقات وتبادل التصورات والأفكار

----------


## عُبادة

فكرة حلوة

وشفت كمان يوتيوب بس عربي 100% وبنفس الستايل

----------


## The Gentle Man

فكره حلوة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## غسان

حلو

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلووو
يسلمو

----------


## saousana

عنجد فكرة حلوة 
بس لو انه انجليزي 
انا ما بفهم فرنسي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

فكرة رائعة :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _عنجد فكرة حلوة 
> 
> بس لو انه انجليزي 
> انا ما بفهم فرنسي_


 :Db465236ff: .... مو مشكلة في قدامك خيارين يا بتتعلمي فرنسي يا بتعملينا موقع زيو وبتسميه فيس اختك عأساس انو تصير عيلة

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_.... مو مشكلة في قدامك خيارين يا بتتعلمي فرنسي يا بتعملينا موقع زيو وبتسميه فيس اختك عأساس انو تصير عيلة_


 طيب لازم يكو فيه خاصية لغات 
زي الفيس بوك 
اما هيك فرنسي بس  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _ 
> طيب لازم يكو فيه خاصية لغات 
> زي الفيس بوك 
> اما هيك فرنسي بس_


 :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا مابحب هاي المواقع ابدا

----------


## النورس الحزين

فكرة حلوة

----------

